# Imperia Pasta Machine SP150 - Whats a good pasta thickness setting



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Just got this, and a bit of a noob. Do people generally go to the smallest thickness setting, or is that considered too thin. I am trying to make tagliatelli and found that on the thinnest setting the outcome was a little thinner than i expected. 

What do others do.I think there are about 6 thickness settings.

Charlie


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Run it through the second to thinnest setting, fold it over so its doubled and run it again. Always remember to run the last setting twice.  Anyway, if you think the second thinnest setting is too thick and the thinnest setting too thin, you'll have to choose whichever you like least and do the other. 

BDL


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I agree...it is a personal choice as to the thickness you want.


----------

